# Pflueger President Spinning Reel Handle??



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with getting parts for a Pflueger reel? I have a President 6735 and need a new handle for it. I have tried to email them numerous times over the past year, and haven't had any luck. Last time I got the excuse that they were moving and didn't have ability to get parts at that time. I would really like to use it again without switching from my other ones...Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nearly all of pfleuger spinning reels have interchangable handles (I've got 3, even difn't sizes and all handles interchange, gold medalist, intensity, and gander guide series that pflueger makes). You best bet may be to get a cheap new pflueger reel. Then you could use the handle for either reel. Thats what I did when cheap plastic knob on the intensity got stripped off the bearing cylinder thingy.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the idea. I wasn't aware that it was the same handle. I will do some checking and see what I can find. Heck, the problem is I got a great deal on 3 of them at Bass Pro down in Charlotte, and I barely have $100 in the 3 reels. It's hard to put a bunch of money in it, but I like the reels.


----------

